# Another CheckList wanted



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

It's me again, quite some time back (in one of the mags) I read a letter from someone who had come a cropper on "move off" so had devised a check list that he/she kept at the side of the dash. It (I think) made a word to remind them to check thing off before moving off site. You know the sort of thing . . unplug electric . . close skylights . . retract rear steadies, etc. Anybody got any tricks of the trade to pass on to this raw recruit? Cheers, Jeffus. 8)


----------



## 89335 (May 20, 2005)

checklist wouldn't be a bad idea.... we've pulled off and at the first good bend ejected the contents of the fridge or the cutlery drawer :lol: 

so much to remember



I also have a bad habit of forgetting to put the hand brake on


----------



## crissy (May 15, 2005)

Hi there Jeffus,
I printed and laminated a checklist based on the same (probably) article, and very useful it's been too. One thing I added was to remove the boiler vent cover that I use whilst parked at home. Although it clicks on, I wouldn't trust it to stay in place whilst driving and it's easy to forget about it when you're ready for off.
Chris


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

*Check*

There you go andy that's just the sort of thing I DON'T want to do. I'm brand new to this and I'm hoping you "old timers" (with great respect) will guide me in the right direction to carry the Motorhomer mantle with distinction.

Chris, can you either give me the words here (on the forums) or PM me with the words? One of the other "must do's" was retract TV ariel (before a tree does it for you). :lol: Jeffus. 8)


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

there is a checklist in the downloads section here

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/downloads-cat-4.html


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

*Download comes as junk*

Sorry Dave, as I said earlier, the download don't work. Incompatable operating systems . . the download comes down as junk. Thanks anyway Jeffus. :?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Jeffus,

Slightly off thread but...

We have a small sticker in the top of the windscreen with the van height (in mtrs & ft/ins). Handy as a double check when going under fuel station canopies etc.

pete.


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

*Great idea*

Excellent Pete, great idea _(scribbling it down on piece of paper)_ that's just the type of thing that would help me keep the roof of the van attached to the walls. I read somewhere that you can buy a glove to wear on your right hand to remind you to drive on the right hand side of the road when in Europe, personally I think a bit over the top, but it could be adapted. Cheers Pete. Jeffus. 8)


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We separate the preparation jobs to be done for leaving into two.
Inside and outside.
One of us does the outside list and checks and the other the inside.
That way we know who does what (and who to blame when the system goes wrong).


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I also keep laminated details of height length and width, but tucked in the reverse side of the sun visor this way it can be flipped down to read or removed and taken with you, it also contains details, numbers and so on for the RAC, this is soon to be modified to include personal and medical details, next of kin, Doctor, medicines, ailments and any relevant details that may be needed in an emergency, not only for our use but for emergency services as well.

Ken S.


----------



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

The gloves not such a silly idea - i am hopeless with left and right :? 

I also like the idea of the stiker with height excetra - can antone tell me how to convert from imperial to metric ? 8O


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

http://convert.french-property.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## elbino (May 9, 2005)

So does anybody know what this magical little word is or is only given out with the secret handshake and the sacred oath when we get 4 spanners?


----------



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

thanks - most useful saved it to favourites


----------



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

> So does anybody know what this magical little word is or is only given out with the secret handshake and the sacred oath when we get 4 spanners?


Eh 8O what word ( or are you on about my typos which i have just realized)


----------



## elbino (May 9, 2005)

read the first two posts... I thought that was what all this was about!


----------



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

sorry i think i'm missing something :? 
still don't know what the word is 8O


----------



## elbino (May 9, 2005)

my point exactly..... crissy knows it but she's not telling


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Arthur1 wrote;



> sorry i think i'm missing something
> still don't know what the word is


Although i haven't got a clue what the word is in this instance, i think i know what they're on about,

When i did my training many years ago for the RAF as a driver we were taught the word P-O-W-E-R, this helped us to remember how to carry out vehicle checks before use.... Petrol-Oil-Water-Electrics-Rubber.

pete.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

When we used to ask the children what that "little word" was, we were referring to "Please" or "Thank you"!

I don't know what the rest of you are on about but I think PeeJay has probably got the right idea.

Barry


----------



## 89335 (May 20, 2005)

more posts = more spanners


a common feature of most forums and bulletin boards


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

peejay said:


> When i did my training many years ago for the RAF as a driver we were taught the word P-O-W-E-R, this helped us to remember how to carry out vehicle checks before use.... Petrol-Oil-Water-Electrics-Rubber. pete.


Exactly Pete, another example S.W.A.L.K which of course we all know. So the article (coming back to my original post) in the magazine gave youa similar word to remind you of what to check on "take off" com'on Chris do you know? If so please inform. Cheers. Jeffus. 8)


----------



## crissy (May 15, 2005)

Sorry folks, hate to disappoint you but I don't remember any acronym - just a list of things to do:

230v hook up disconnected
steadies up
gas off
levelling blocks removed
step in
doors & windows secure
vents closed
fridge on 12v
boiler cover off

Can anyone do anything witty with that little lot :?: 

I also did a couple more lists - one with height, width, length and weight in both imperial and metric (using the same website that Gillian recommended). One for kph and mph (only have kph on mine). Just keep them to hand in case.

Read about another reminder for driving here and overseas - a card to say - Keep left, look right and vice versa - just don't muddle them up :!: 

Chris


----------



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

aah I get it now!!!   


i'm not dumb really :roll:


----------



## elbino (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Crissy. For evermore The Word shall be 2SGLSDVFB. Just rolls off the tongue. I have already printed.laminated and affixed a copy to the dashboard with the addition of W....Where's the dog?


----------



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

seriously i have just typed uo a check list if any one wants a copy can email it

It needs spell checking and i have already found somethings that need adding :roll:


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Can you add to it, then post it, please?

Ta.

Barry


----------



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

*CHECKLIST*

I've tidied it up and i think its about complete - bound to be something I forgot ( there always is :roll: )

its in exel format ( with pretty headers :lol: ) - do you mean post it ( as in snail mail ) or post ( as on the website ) - if the latter I don't know how to "post" it but can certanly email it


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Perhaps Dave (nukeadmin) can help here?

Barry


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Arthur1,

I,m certainly no expert when it comes to these computer thingies but i reckon you should be able to left click and highlight all the text of your list then right click and select copy. Then reply to this post, right click and select paste and then lo and behold it should appear.

I think :?: 

pete


----------



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

tried to do that but it loses all its pretty colours and boxes :roll: 

seriously becuase its in exel if i cut and paste it it looses its formating and appears jus as a string of words - not a real lot of use as a checklist

the version i have typed up is sorted into catagories with tick boxes and headers 

it looks pretty too  :lol:  :wink:


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

I want a pretty checklist, and I want it NOW :!: 

Can a computer buff help us get our pretty checklist - please?

Pretty-please? :wink: 

Barry


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Ah well, i tried, can't think of anything else with my limited knowledge so, over to you Dave(nukeadmin).

pete.


----------



## crissy (May 15, 2005)

Glad to see I'm not the only one. I dutifully (as per recent request) wrote a review of our motorhome, in Word, with a couple of piccys, but when I pasted it into the review section I lost the pictures  . Kept thinking I must ask how to do it but there are now so many messages to read I run out of "lunch time"!
Chris


----------



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

*barry and sue*



> I want a pretty checklist, and I want it NOW


Do ya have email!!

if so send me email address in pm and will send it when i get back 

Just thought of a new catagory - things to do before you leave the house :roll:

steph


----------

